# Historic Flight Foundation Sunday



## jimh (Sep 6, 2016)

Here are a few from the Sunday event. John Sessions always puts on a good show...even with the unpredictable weather. 

Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2016)

Great shots Jim. Didn't know that Spitfire was now in the 'States - saw it at Duxford last year.


----------



## jimh (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks Airframes, yes it's been back since the first of the year. I haven't been to all the displays at Paine but I hear this is his favorite of the bunch.

here are a few more:


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 6, 2016)

Beauty shots Jim. What might the blue tinged airliner be?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Sep 6, 2016)

You know I can tell you the dash number from F8F-1 through a TB-25N...but I know nothing about jets. Boeing builds a lot of aircraft at Paine Field and they do a lot of testing before paint. There are a few 747s and Dreamliners as well sitting in the hue around the airport. 

Jim



fubar57 said:


> Beauty shots Jim. What might the blue tinged airliner be?


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm thinking 777.

Good shots Jim. I was just down there a few weeks ago and most of the aircraft were up at Abbotsford.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 7, 2016)

Fantastic shots Jim!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 7, 2016)

Love that super corsair! Great shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2016)

Top Pics man....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2016)

Great shots Jim!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2016)

Beaut shots Jim.
That B-25 Mitchell was at Duxford, UK, for just over twenty years, before returning to the 'States in August 2009, in the colours of 98 Sqn's 'Grumpy', which she wore from soon after arrival at DX.
Here's what she looked like when she first arrived in the UK, registered as N88972.


----------

